# Can anyone tell me what morph you think this is?



## EmzyFowle (May 12, 2013)

Hello

I'm new here.My friend bought this leo the other week and we're still trying to figure out what morph he is? He's pretty cool, and I'm just curious what morph he is. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks
Em x


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Need an eye shoot to be sure but looks like t albino to me.


----------



## EmzyFowle (May 12, 2013)

it has snake eyes


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd say a Talbino snow with typical snow Tinted eye trait.


----------



## EmzyFowle (May 12, 2013)

what do you think you would get if you crossed this with a super snow?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

EmzyFowle said:


> what do you think you would get if you crossed this with a super snow?


Well if the above is a Talbino snow.

Talbino snow X Super snow = ,
Snow HET Talbino, 
Super snow HET Talbino.

If the above is a Talbino normal.

Talbino normal X Supersnow = ,
Snow HET Talbino.


----------



## EmzyFowle (May 12, 2013)

that sounds cool. I wish to breed my super snow with him or another male like him next year  might make a cool pairing - providing they're morphs are what I/we think they are!


----------

